# Can't open port in Windows 10?



## finsfree

Hi,

I'm trying to access a computer outside of my network using RDP port 3388.

I already have my network firewall (Zywall USG 20) setup to use RDP port 3389 for another computer, so I can't use the same port for 2 different PC's. And "NO" I don't want to use 3rd party software like teamviewer or VNC!

I have created a "rule" in the Windows 10 firewall to open port 3388. In addition, I had to change some settings in the Windows registry to RDP 3388.

However, I still can not connect.

To test my issue, I used "netstat -a" to see all open ports and port 3388 didn't show up. Also, used www.canyouseeme.org to see if 3388 was open and it wasn't.

Why am I not able to open ports on a Windows 10 Pro PC?

Oh BTW, RDP is getting though the network firewall (Zywall USG 20) just fine according to the log files "port 3388 accepted".

Thanks,


----------



## beers

Did you permit the traffic on the Zywalll ACL as well?



finsfree said:


> To test my issue, I used "netstat -a" to see all open ports and port 3388 didn't show up.


You would use 3388 on the WAN IP but it should forward to 3389 on the LAN IP.

Also, I wouldn't really expose those directly to the internet (in addition to being on default ports).  A VPN would be a better solution.


----------



## finsfree

beers said:


> Did you permit the traffic on the Zywalll ACL as well?
> 
> 
> You would use 3388 on the WAN IP but it should forward to 3389 on the LAN IP.
> 
> Also, I wouldn't really expose those directly to the internet (in addition to being on default ports).  A VPN would be a better solution.



At this point, I'm not trying to hide anything. I just want to RDP into 2 different PC's.

If I can found out why I can't open up ports on my Windows 10, I think I can solve this issue.


----------



## beers

finsfree said:


> I have created a "rule" in the Windows 10 firewall to open port 3388.


Why are you opening 3388 on the Windows PC instead of 3389?


----------



## finsfree

Because I already have port 3389 pointed to another PC. I want to be able to RDP into 2 different computers but I can't use the same port (3389) so that is why I chose 3388 (different).


----------



## beers

The port would be 3389 on the Windows PC.  On the external IP you would forward 3388 to 3389 internally.


----------



## finsfree

Yes, by default Windows uses port 3389 but you can change that.

http://www.guidingtech.com/24155/remote-desktop-multiple-computers-network/


----------



## finsfree

I'm guessing the best way would be to forward the port the PC like you are saying. I always know there was a better way than to mess with the registry.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Once you change the port in the registry you need to restart the computer. So if you didn't do that, it will still be on 3389.

You also still need to forward the port on the router if you have not done that already.


----------



## finsfree

voyagerfan99 said:


> Once you change the port in the registry you need to restart the computer. So if you didn't do that, it will still be on 3389.
> 
> You also still need to forward the port on the router if you have not done that already.



Thanks but I think I'm going to do what beers said and do port to port forwarding in the network firewall.

Makes more since.


----------



## finsfree

voyagerfan99 said:


> Once you change the port in the registry you need to restart the computer.



And yes by the way, 3388 did work after a restart. It was pretty cool to know that but it's better to just let the firewall do all the port configuration.

Thanks again,


----------

